# Plattfisch mit Grundrute?



## Fischhaker (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo|wavey:, ich wollte gerne wissen wie es mit einer Grundrute(40-100g) auf Plattfisch aussieht? Geht das?;+Wenn ja mit welchen Köder?

Im vorraus schon mal thank you!!:vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch mit Grundrute?*

*WO* willst du denn dein Glück versuchen?


----------



## Fischhaker (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch mit Grundrute?*

Rügen|bigeyes!


----------



## Fischhaker (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch mit Grundrute?*

Kann mir jemand helfen??:c


----------



## u-see fischer (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch mit Grundrute?*

Als ich das aller erste mal auf Langeland war, habe ich/wir auch nur mit "normalen" Grundruten gefischt.
Plattfisch kannst Du mit Sicherheit damit rauskurbeln, die Frage ist jedoch, wie weit must Du werfen und wie schwer müssen die Bleie sein damit diese in der Brandung liegen bleiben bzw. nicht zu stark drifften.
Auch ist die Länge der Rute wichtig, Brandungsruten sind nicht umsonst 3,90 bis 4,50 Meter lang. Wenn die Brandungswellen regelmäßig in die Schnur schlagen, wirst Du fast keinen Biss erkennen. Das war unser größtes Problem damals auf Langeland.


----------



## Fischhaker (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch mit Grundrute?*

Was kostet eine gute Brandungsrute?|supergri


----------



## Fischhaker (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch mit Grundrute?*

Ok.Aber was für Köder?? UNd was für Fisch kann ich mir erhoffen?#c


----------



## u-see fischer (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch mit Grundrute?*

Falls Du jedoch auch in der Brandung angeln möchtes, schau z.B. mal hier, 40 Euronen gehen doch:

http://server2.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?SESSIONID=0987465643323958&AnbieterID=941


----------



## Fischhaker (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch mit Grundrute?*

Daanke!#6 Köder??Fische??


----------



## Fischhaker (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch mit Grundrute?*

Danke!!!!! Hadt sehr geholfen!!!!!!!!|wavey::vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch mit Grundrute?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Watt- und Seeringelwürmer




Wenn nicht verfügbar auch Heringsstücke. 
Die kann man frisch und billig kaufen.



#6


----------



## Fischhaker (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch mit Grundrute?*

Danke! Gibts noch andere Tipps?|bigeyes#h


----------



## spin89 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch mit Grundrute?*

Als Fische kannst du Plattfisch, Dorsch und Wittling von Seebrücken an der ostsee erwarten gelegentlich geht auch mal nen Aal ran.


----------



## Fischhaker (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch mit Grundrute?*

Welche Seebrücke ist empfehlenswert?|bigeyes


----------



## Fischhaker (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch mit Grundrute?*

;+Wer kennt welche auf Rügen? Ich glaube Selin hat eine. Oder?


----------



## Dorschbombe 1981 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch mit Grundrute?*

Auf der Mole in Sassnitz soll man ganz gut fangen habe ich gehört.
Dafür müsste deine Rute wohl reichen.


Gruss: Matze


----------



## Fischhaker (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch mit Grundrute?*

Danke für eure Unterstützung!#h


Dickes Petri!


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch mit Grundrute?*

Hallo habe beim letzten Brandungsansitz auch ne Spinnrute mit 80g Wurfgewicht dabei gehabt mit 60g und einem 2 Hakensystem bestückt auf ca 45m abgelegt und das hat richtig Spaß gemacht daran siehst du es muß nicht unbedingt eine Brücke sein und im Falle das du mal was Größeres dran hast läufst du auch keine gefahr deine Rute zuzerbrechen denn von einer Brücke aus ist es nicht selten das du rechts und links mehrere Gleichgesinnte hast dem zur folge muß der Fisch dann über das Brückengeländer!

MfG Marco


----------



## rueganer82 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Plattfisch mit Grundrute?*

Lietzow strand da brauchste keine angeln nur Hände


----------



## derporto (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Plattfisch mit Grundrute?*



rueganer82 schrieb:


> Lietzow strand da brauchste keine angeln nur Hände


 
Wie darf man das denn verstehen? Da sammelst du die Platten einfach mit der Hand vom Grund? |rolleyes

Und: Im Ernst?


----------



## rueganer82 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Plattfisch mit Grundrute?*

Nach laufen suchen rauftreten  und aufsammeln


----------



## rueganer82 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Plattfisch mit Grundrute?*

Und ja im ernst da fängst mehr als mit Angel


----------



## oilis (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Plattfisch mit Grundrute?*

plattfische kannst du auf viele köder fangen z.B. watwurm, seeringelwurm und fischfetzen usw. eigendlich alles was in der ostsee rum asselt kannst du dir an den haken hängen. zur rute: spro fast fwd surf (fische ich). zur rolle: alles was einen namen hat und mehr als 80euro kostet (pro stück natürlich). wichtig is dat du dir mal ein buch über das brandungsangeln hollst. ich habe mir das vom :der angelführen. in diesem buch sind alle vorfächer drin die du brauchst. baue sie dir selbst das is günstiger.


----------



## Andal (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Plattfisch mit Grundrute?*

Wenn es sich machen lässt, ist die Fischerei vom kleinen Boot aus immer noch die kurzweiligste, oder vom Ufer aus mit der Feederrute, sofern die Strömung nicht zu heftig ist.


----------

